# Luner99's Living Room HT



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

I started a LR HT and thought I would share to get everyone’s thoughts/opinions. Here is the run down of equipment:

Sharp 60” Aquos Quatron mounted on wall
Epson Home Cinema 5010e projector
VApex 106” Electric Tab Tensioned Screen
Onkyo TX-NR818 AVR
Klipsch SW112 Sub
Traid InWall/4 Mini LCR’s for the fronts
Triad InCeiling Bronze Surrounds for the rear
Logitech Harmony 1100 Remote
PS3
PS3 Harmony Adapter
DirecTV
AppleTV2
Xantech ML85K IR System

As I mentioned, this will go in our LR (living room). The idea was to have the electric screen mounted so that it will come down in front of the TV when we want to use the projector. All of the equipment is located in the spare bedroom behind the wall where the TV/screen is.

First step was to run power locations for the projector (ceiling mounted against back wall) and for the screen. Next, I ran all the inwall speaker wire for the surrounds as well as mounted a 7.1 plate in the spare bedroom where the equipment is installed. Then installed the inwall and inceiling speakers which was relatively easy with the Triads. I then had to mount 2 sandwiched 2x4’s to the wall to get he screen far enough away from the wall to clear the TV with the slim tilt bracket. The frame of the screen hides theses 2x4’s for the most part but once they are painted black to match the frame, it will hardly be noticeable (probably paint then this weekend). Then mounted the screen using the supplied brackets. The screen actually came with a really LONG power cord so I have ordered a shorter cord so that it will be hidden better (I did the same thing for the projector as well). Next was to install the projector ceiling mount and install the projector.

Once everything was installed, it was time to hook everything up. I am still playing with all connections/setups so nothing is final yet. I have everything running through the Onkyo AVR via HDMI and currently the 60” TV is on the HDMI OUT “Main” and the Epson 5010 is on the HDMI OUT “Sub”. I may swap these because I just read yesterday that the HDMI “Sub” Output only does “through resolution” and will not upscale to 1080p. This is absolutely ridiculous to have an AVR with 2 HDMI OUTS that will not do the same thing – this is the whole purpose of purchasing a 2 output AVR.

Anyway, plan on working on a few things this weekend like installing the IR system (final connections) and painting the 2x4 blocking and cleaning up the equipment connections. Thought I would post a few pics of where I am now. Let me know what you think so far…


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

In order to post pictures, you need to have at least 5 posts. You can use the post padding sticky thread in the Testing area to get to 5.

Sounds like a great setup and looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the HTS. I'm in the process of doing something very similar to you. That is, have a screen that drops in front of my tv for watching movies. The screen is up and I'm researching projectors.


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks! I will "pad" some posts there...


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am over 5 posts now - will the pics now show?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack! Your HT looks great


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice and clean HT. And thanks for posting a picture of one of the BCS National Champions!


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Roll Tide!:clap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice space mate! :T

The look on Brian Kelly's face says it all......


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you going to leave the in wall speakers and outlets white or paint them? If it was mine I would paint them so they don't stand out so much visually. Other than that I think it looks great!


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's still a work in progress. Since these pics, I have put down new baseboards which are white as well. Toying with the idea of painting them to match the wall but since it is in a living room which is open to other rooms, I think painting them would make the room look different than the other rooms. Just not sure yet!


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a really sweet setup....I bet it sounds awesome....I personally wouldn't change a thing...I think it looks great


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking living room setup. It must be nice to have the option of bringing down the big screen... but isn't it hard to go back to the TV after?  Here's a quick (and clumsy) Photoshop of what the grilles might look like painted. I guess it all depends what look you want. I think personally I'd keep the white trim consistent, but paint the speakers the same colour as the wall, but that's just me!


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the PS job!


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the PS job! It is hard going back to the TV after watching the screen - even my wife who was tentative about putting a screen in the LR said after watching the first movie ( then putting the screen up), "Awwww, look at that baby TV! It's like we can't even see it..."


----------



## Luner99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is a little more current photo showing the new baseboards installed - we are getting there slowly!


----------

